# Shutdown da remoto

## mrfree

Avrei bisogno di permettere ad un determinato utente, da un determinato pc (identificato tramite ip o meglio da mac-address) di effettuare lo shutdown di una mia macchina Gentoo.

Ho provato con webmin ma il modulo shutdown&restart non supporta GentooLinux e devo ancora chiarire bene questa cosa...

Qualche idea???

----------

## bubble27

Tramite SSH ????   :Exclamation: 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## faber

esatto

gli dai accesso ssh e con sudo gli permetti di fare shutdown

o piu' astruso ma meno costoso in termini di dare facolta': gli dai accesso ftp in una dir e se lui ci ficca un file chiamato HALT tu con uno script in cron ogni 10 minuti spegni la macchina se c'e' sto file

oppure gli dai il tuo cellulare e lui ti chiama quando devi spegnere (metodo benve  :Smile:  )

Io gli darei ssh

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *faber wrote:*   

> o piu' astruso ma meno costoso in termini di dare facolta': gli dai accesso ftp in una dir e se lui ci ficca un file chiamato HALT tu con uno script in cron ogni 10 minuti spegni la macchina se c'e' sto file

 

Non mi pare tanto elegante come soluzione....

----------

## mrfree

bene bene... avevo pensato ad ssh ma non posso accettare che non mi funzioni webmin con Gentoo   :Smile:   ho scritto anche sul forum di supporto ma non mi pare molto attivo...

cmq l'accesso dovrebbe partire da una macchina Winzozz e dovrei automatizzare il tutto con un batch, avete suggerimenti anche in questo senso?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

 *faber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oppure gli dai il tuo cellulare e lui ti chiama quando devi spegnere (metodo benve  )
> 
> 

 

Un ringraziamento particolare alle sorelle che ti spengono il computer che non si spegne grazie al fulmine malvagio

----------

## teknux

a me avevano consigliato, in un post di qualche mese fa, mserver che dovrebbe svolgere più o meno quello che chiedi. onestamente mi ci sono trovato male e siccome ora devo risolvere questo problema ho pensato di scrivermi un programmino (alla faccia dell'eleganza, ma soprattutto della sicurezza, ma in una lan domestica il problema è relativo...) in stile webserver alla quale si può accedere con un banale browser ed ottenere una semplice interfaccia a pulsanti: connetti, sconnetti, spegni. fosse per me, userei ssh o simili, ma vallo a dire a mia madre di autenticarsi e digitare comandi quando ha già problemi a premere il pulsante invia di outlook?   :Rolling Eyes: 

si accettano consigli/critiche alla mia idea  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## cerri

ma qual'e' il problema di webmin?

----------

## mrfree

il problema di fondo è che settando nella configurazione di webmin come sistema operativo Gentoo Linux il modulo Bootup&Shutdown viene automaticamente disabilitato.

Comunque ignorando il riconoscimento automatico del SO e forzandolo a Generic Linux 2.4 (nel mio caso) il modulo risulta presente ma la configurazione dello stesso deve essere fatta manualmente ovviamente compatibilmente con i permessi associati ai diversi utenti che usano webmin magari utilizzando sudo

----------

## cerri

Ma configurandolo a mano funziona?

Se si, tarocca i files di configurazione in modo da poter sceglere Gentoo!  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

 *faber wrote:*   

> oppure gli dai il tuo cellulare e lui ti chiama quando devi spegnere (metodo benve  )
> 
> 

 

oppure tiri giù un albero sulla linea dell'alta tensione (metodo svizzero)    :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> oppure tiri giù un albero sulla linea dell'alta tensione (metodo svizzero)   

 

Grezzo ma efficace   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## cerri

Le motoseghe le hanno inventate apposta.

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> Se si, tarocca i files di configurazione in modo da poter sceglere Gentoo! 

 

Bhe... mi pare ovvio   :Wink: 

Comunque configurandolo a mano funzia...

----------

## koma

ssh -l koma 127.0.0.1

password:

Welcome:

koma@Kenwood.it $ sudo init 0

----------

## Ic3M4n

a distanza di due anni... e se io volessi automatizzare il tutto? nel senso... con cron da una macchina mi loggo in ssh sull'altra, ho il problema che non posso impartire altre istruzioni perchè lo script si ferma fino a quando non do il logout da ssh. avevo pensato di crearmi un utente che all'accesso lancia /sbin/halt come da post utilissimi, credete che sia l'unico modo per poterlo fare? postmetto che non ho problemi di sicurezza in quanto le macchine non sono connesse in alcun modo ad internet. quindi posso fare tutto quello che voglio.

----------

## Trifaux666

si potrebbe creare un mini-programmino server che gira sempre sulla macchina da spegnere e che si mette in ascolto su di una porta qualsiasi

poi con relativo client del programmino si da l'istruzione per spegnere. ma questo già lo fa webmin, a quanto vedo...  :Smile: 

sarebbe molto immediato spegnere un pc con un comando del tipo 

```
 spegni [ip] [timeout]
```

per lo script di bash messo in crontab ogni 60 secondi (per spegnere in tempi brevi) è semplicissimo, anche se non so se è la soluzione migliore

```
#!/bin/bash

CARTELLA="/tuo/path"

cd ${CARTELLA}

for i in *

do

  if [ "$i" = "HALT" ]

  then

  rm -rf ${CARTELLA}/HALT

  init 0

  fi

done
```

se si vuole fare login con ssh da una macchina ahimè winzozz si può con PUTTY, un programmino che ho scoperto tempo fa.

se non si hanno problemi di sicurezza, quindi, si può fare login come root e spegnere direttamente, o usare sudo per semplicità

se si hanno problemi di sicurezza si può usare lo script di cui sopra la cui variabile ${CARTELLA} è una directory di un utente che ha permessi 700, magari direttamente la home directory

mi sembra anche molto comodo fare il login e digitare    touch HALT   con un utente...

non mi vengono altri metodi in mente al momento.... torno stasera  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Provo a buttare li un'idea che mi è sovvenuta seduta stante: creare un utente che come shell abbia il comando halt ?

----------

## Xanio

Scusa ma non puoi usare screen, io lo uso quasi sempre...

```
#screen shutdown -h 02:00
```

E mi spegne il computer alle 02:00 am senza problemi ed io posso continuare a lavorarci o fargli fare qualcosa senza problemi.

Non so per farlo funzionare da utente normale puoi mettere un sudo e relativi permessi e sei apposto.

Non vedo la necessita di fare uno script pazzesco per fare qualcosa che già viene fatta.

Utilizzare webmin potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma a me le interfaccie grafiche via web che ti permettono di fare tutto non mi sono mai piaciute, preferisco utilizzare la bash.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Xanio wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non puoi usare screen, io lo uso quasi sempre...
> 
> ```
> #screen shutdown -h 02:00
> ```
> ...

 

La tua soluzione può andar bene se sai quando vuoi che si spenga ma io non ho mai idea, a priori, di quando vorrò spegnere il pc (anzi adesso come adesso è acceso da 4 mesi e lo riavvio solo per aggiornamenti del kernel).

----------

## Xanio

Quindi partendo dal presupposto che non sai preciso l'ora, e quindi vuoi avviare la sessione di shutdown praticamente a tua scelta...mi sembra logico che arrivati a qual punto puoi eseguire tu la sessione di shutdown direttamente da bash, in quanto sia utilizando webMin, ftp etc...devi accedere alla macchina e quindi vai di ssh e sei apposto.

----------

## makoomba

/me che non capisce....

ma non basta

```
ssh pcremoto '/sbin/poweroff'
```

?

----------

## Xanio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma non basta
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quello che dico io, perchè utilizzare artefici spaziali per fare una cosa tanto semplice e veloce, visto che in qualsiasi altro modo che si è proposto si deve effettuare sempre accesso alla macchina.

Magari se si vuole fare un arresto/riavvio programmato, basta usare CRON. 

Se poi uno lo vuole fare per piacere di scoprire e fare sperimentazione allora tanto di cappello.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> me che non capisce.... 
> 
> ma non basta

 

si, mi sa che alla fine farò una cosa del genere. solo che non pensavo di poter eseguire comandi sull'altro pc dopo l'inizio della sessione ssh.

diciamo che mi sono dimenticato l'ultima parte del comando che come da man:

```
  ssh [-1246AaCfgkMNnqsTtVvXxY] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec]

         [-D port] [-e escape_char] [-F configfile] [-i identity_file] [-L

         [bind_address:]port:host:hostport] [-l login_name] [-m mac_spec]

         [-O ctl_cmd] [-o option] [-p port] [-R

         [bind_address:]port:host:hostport] [-S ctl_path] [user@]hostname

         [command]

```

viene utilizzato per eseguire un comando. fino ad'ora l'ho sempre utilizzato in maniera interattiva. credo di aver risolto. grazie mille.

----------

## ogeidix

butto là un'idea  :Idea:   ...

Se il pc è in LAN immagino che sia raggiungibile fisicamente,

se così fosse non sarebbe + semplice e a prova di utonto  

installare acpid e intercettare la pressione del pulsante d'accensione/spegnimento

per poi effettuare uno shutdown corretto ?

(se non sbaglio basta installare acpid che dovrebbe essere già configurato

per questo)

Personalmente ritengo che dire a qualcuno 'premi il pulsante' sia

la cosa + semplice  se non si hanno necessità particolari

:: ogeidix

----------

## Ic3M4n

il mio problema è che ho 3 pc e sono pigro. non voglio schiacciare 3 bottoni, anche perchè un pc non è raggiungibile fisicamente, anche perchè senza tastiera ne schermo ne mouse. quindi la soluzione sarebe via rete. per accenderlo ho derivato il bottone all'esterno perchè il bios non ha il wake on lan... però quello lo risolvo poi. 

principamente pensavo di mettere uno script il local.stop del pc che utilizzo per smontare i filesystem montati via rete (nfs) e successivamente spegnere il pc remoto via ssh. cmq ho provato e funziona.

----------

## X-Act!

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ...solo che non pensavo di poter eseguire comandi sull'altro pc dopo l'inizio della sessione ssh.

 

ti dico di più: se attivi un'autenticazione con certificato, puoi farlo senza che ti venga richiesta neanche la password. Oltre per chi è ultrapigro come me, questo può essere utilissimo nel caso (come ho letto qualche post fa) qualcuno vuole fare uno script da far lanciare alla mamma: un'icona sul desktop da cliccare senza neanche vedere finestrine e cose vari e soprattutto senza neanche dover scrivere niente... Altro che a prova di utonto: questo mi sembra davvero a prova di "casalinga di Voghera"!

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> ti dico di più: se attivi un'autenticazione con certificato,

 

si, logico. quella è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto.   :Wink: 

solo che volevo eliminare anche il comando halt. cmq l'ho messo il local.stop della macchina client, quando si spegne viene arrestato anche il server. 

ora sulla stessa macchina stavo dando un'occhio per farmi un minicluster con openmosix. ma mi sa che per utilizzare il kernel 2.6 è ancora presto. il 2.4 è una palla perchè mi fanno comodo tutte le innovazioni del 2.6, e comunque ribadisco, non è un server in produzione. esporto solo dei documenti tutti backuppati. cmq per questo qui sono OT, al max aprirò un'altro thread.

----------

